# Hey Anney...



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ditto! Can't wait to hear how you both do.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

believe it or not, while I was driving home from Tito's field lesson today all I could think of was Anney and Fisher this coming weekend! Good luck guys, I'm cheering for you big time!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Awww you guys are cute!  Thanks so much. We'll take any good juju we can get 
The qual is on Saturday with a low entry number so they should finish. The good news is Fisher is physically sound, weather looks awesome, it's on our home grounds, and Fisher will have 4 days in a row of no training. 
Bad news is I haven't trained very much or very well the past week or so, so no training at all is what we're banking on 
Don't worry I'll give a full report! Once again -- am hoping for ONE BIRD!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck! I think sometimes no training is better than training as they miss it...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

OOOOOoooooo!!!

I did not know you were entered in another Qual! We are going to be rooting for you! Get that birdie!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

GO ANNEY GO ANNEY GO!!! Hope the day has started out well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

any news from Anney yet????


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't heard anything, and no one on RTF has posted any results either...


----------

